# White poop, loss of mass, loss of appetite, where to buy prazipro?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, 
only one of my praecox rainbows is showing the symptoms as seen in the title. Based on what I've read on this forum it is worth trying prazipro. I'm just wondering where I can find it?
I have some paraguard, I tried one dose of it so far, I'll try another today.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L Aquatics.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yep J&L has it and probably the cheapest place to find it : Hikari Liquid Prazipro - 4oz.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dang I was just there yesterday. I'm gonna have to call a couple places closer. The cost of gas to go there is gonna negate the savings.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr Pets has it. 1oz bottle is 5.99, 4oz is like 19.99 I think. Your tanks are small so the 1oz bottle would be enough.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. I got 1 oz at Mr Pets. Pricey! Lets hope my poor rainbow gets better and back to entertaining her male companions.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

paragaurd will take care of it! worked for me!!


----------

